# SoCal Nissan Dyno Day meet



## importroller (Jan 22, 2005)

OK, here is the deal. I reserved the Date of Dec. 10, 2005 for a Nissan Dyno Day meet with www.thedynoshop.com It will be from 9am-apprx 1pm (depends how many cars show up). The catch is, I need at least 15 cars guaranteed to be there and get dynoed. So make a list of all those who will show up.

Date: Dec 10, 2005
Time: 9am-1pm
Cost : $50 per car
Cars: all cars/trucks etc are welcomed, but as many nissans as possible will be nice


1: Shawn; tooslow_4_u (94 Altima)
2:Jeo ;Superinc (05 L31SE)
3: Paul; Slow Moe (02 Maxima se) (maxima.org)
4: Tommy: speedymax99 (99 Maxima SEL) (maxima.org)
5: Wil, Wil's95SE (95 Maxima) (maxima.org)
6:Jowell; bluaeon (Spec-V) (teamshift.com)
7:
8:
9:
10:
11:
12:
13:
14:
15:


Now add your name and car to the list. If you happen to see this on another board, feel free to sign it, but also put what other board you responded to, and what your SN is on that board.


----------



## importroller (Jan 22, 2005)

1: Shawn; Importroller (94 Altima or 04 G35)
2: Jeo ;Superinc (05 L31SE)
3: Paul; Slow Moe (02 Maxima se) (maxima.org)
4: Tommy: speedymax99 (99 Maxima SEL) (maxima.org)
5: Wil, Wil's95SE (95 Maxima) (maxima.org)
6: Jowell; bluaeon (Spec-V) (teamshift.com)
7: Adam: ~KnuckleDuster~ (93 SE-R) (sr20forum.com)
8: Greg: giznizmo (92 sentra ga16det) (sr20forum.com)
9: Tim - TurboTim (SFR 350Z TT) (g35driver.com)
10: George - PhxBlue (APS ST) (g35Driver.com) depends on schedule
11: Miaplaya (Turbonetic) (g35Driver.com)
12: Tinman (SFR G35 TT)(g35Driver.com)
13: Kamal34(SFR)(g35Driver.com)
14: JoeyG35 (g35Driver.com)
15:

For some reason it wont let me edit the original post, so here is a full list so far


----------



## importroller (Jan 22, 2005)

i guess no one on here is interested? Oh well, I have about 22 cars so far going from other sites


----------



## djmicah619 (Apr 6, 2005)

importroller said:


> i guess no one on here is interested? Oh well, I have about 22 cars so far going from other sites


so seeing how the dyno shop is in santee im guessing all u nissan owners are from around here.
i just got a free 85 300 zx turbo and need some help on wher to find local parts and some other infomation regarding my turbo and where i can get a rebuilt or even used one, if i had this bitch running id definately bring it down,
i could bring my cj-5 hmmmm
thanx for anyones help


----------



## importroller (Jan 22, 2005)

djmicah619 said:


> so seeing how the dyno shop is in santee im guessing all u nissan owners are from around here.
> i just got a free 85 300 zx turbo and need some help on wher to find local parts and some other infomation regarding my turbo and where i can get a rebuilt or even used one, if i had this bitch running id definately bring it down,
> i could bring my cj-5 hmmmm
> thanx for anyones help


hit me up on AIM: Flexinpanels


----------



## importroller (Jan 22, 2005)

importroller said:


> 1: Shawn; Importroller (94 Altima or 04 G35)
> 2: Jeo ;Superinc (05 L31SE) (nissanclub)
> 3: Paul; Slow Moe (02 Maxima se) (maxima.org)
> 4: Tommy: speedymax99 (99 Maxima SEL) (maxima.org)
> ...


...........


----------

